# question d'un débutant : installation au départ



## blump-15 (13 Juillet 2011)

bonjour ---

je viens de recevoir (à l'achat d'une auto!) un *ipad wi-fi 16 gb* blanc (model A1395, mais je ne sais pas si c'est un 256 ou 512 mo)(ça doit être un 512 puisqu'il est blanc, non?) et je ne connais rien de rien à apple puisque, à tort ou à raison , je suis pc depuis des lustres

en allumant mon très bel ipad, il me demande de *brancher la clef usb* afin de télécharger *itunes* 

dès lors: *questions basiques*:
- est-ce que je dois être absolument client itunes pour le faire fonctionner, ou bien 
- s'agit-il (comme j'ai vu sur la page concernée) simplement d'un téléchargement gratuit (qu'on ne peut pas éviter pour faire fonctionner son ipad) et qu'ensuite l'ipad fonctionnera

- itunes, c'est seulement pour télécharger, ou
- aussi pour simplement écouter ou visionner

*merci d'avance* ---


----------



## Ealdu (13 Juillet 2011)

Assez incompréhensible ton histoire?!?!

Donc si tu as un pc Google devrait te renseigner sans problème.
De toute façon iTune est incontournable mais tes 256 ou 512 pour le modèle blanc ça veut rien dire. Cherche un peu avant de parler pour ne rien dire!

Pour moi c'est pas un iPad !
Amitié


----------



## Larme (13 Juillet 2011)

iTunes, en plus de gérer la musique gère l'iPad.
Bientôt, avec l'iOS5 (en septembre ?), tu pourras te passer de l'ordi, mais ce n'est pas encore le cas...
Tu peux aussi très bien télécharger iTunes (gratuit) histoire d'avoir la version la plus récente.
Il s'agit bien d'un iPad2, vu qu'il est blanc et que le numéro du modèle correspond, d'après MacTracker...
256 ou 512 ? Tu parles de la RAM ?


----------



## blump-15 (13 Juillet 2011)

- Ealdu merci pour ton intelligence exemplaire
- ce type de réponse me fait me poser une fois de plus la question: pourquoi sur la majorité des forums beaucoup trop d'intervenants se comportent ainsi, sans désir de vouloir porter aide tout en étant agressif?
- si je suis arrivé à ce forum c'est justement grâce à google
- le 256 de mémoire vive N'existe PAS en blanc, donc, même si je suis un débutant, je connais mieux le produit que vous
- c'est incompréhensible? c'est pourtant écrit en français

ce que j'explicitais de manière claire, c'est ce qui se passe *lors de la toute première mise en marche*

*merci à Larme* 
mais
"gérer l'ipad", ça signifie quoi? 
itune n'est pas une système d'exploitation, si?!

j'imagine que itune est le logiciel qui permet d'utiliser les fichiers médias, non?!

256, 512 = mémoire vive, oui


----------



## Larme (13 Juillet 2011)

L'iPad n'est pas autonome.
À la base, iTunes, c'est juste un lecteur de musique.
Puis avec l'arrivée de l'iPod, il fallait pouvoir gérer l'iPod, c'est à dire servir de relais entre la musique sur le Mac (ou PC hein) pour le mettre sur l'iPod. Car l'iPod gère des playlists, le classement des musiques, des recherches d'artistes etc. En bref, l'iPod est plus avancé qu'un simple lecteur de musique mp3 de type clé USB.
Puis après, c'est également une boutique en ligne de musique, qui permet maintenant d'accéder à des podcasts, films, séries.
Ensuite, avec l'iPhone et ses applications, on peut également gérer les applications, en plus des films, des musiques etc.

Donc iTunes gère tout ca, et permet notamment d'avoir une sauvegarde de son iDevice sur son Mac (ou PC).
et on peut également garder de côté sur son Mac, des applications qui ne servent qu'une fois à l'an, mais qu'on ne met pas sur l'iPad de tous les jours etc.


----------



## blump-15 (13 Juillet 2011)

merci bien - - -
(tout cela me confirme le concept fermé apple)(je ne peux pas utiliser le ipad avant d'avoir téléchargé itunes, gulp)
.
.
.
.
un détail : une clef usb n'est pas un logiciel mais un simple support ...j'imagine que vous vous êtes mal exprimé car on pourrait croire, à vous lire, que la clef usb fonctionne tout seule

en l'occurrence, sur mon pc je lis les mp3, qu'ils se trouvent sur le pc, sur un support externe comme une clef usb ou un cd, avec le logiciel vlc, lequel bouffe quand même 250 mo (au cas où qqn voudrait le stocker sur ladite clef...)


----------



## Lefenmac (13 Juillet 2011)

Toi t'as été bien accueilli y a pas à dire....

Pour répondre à ta question simplement, si j'ai bien compris. En fait sur ton PC tu installes Itunes et à partir de là une fois fait tu y connectes ton Ipad. Itunes te servira à placer tes musiques, photos, vidéos,...... et ensuite à synchroniser (bref à les foutre sur ton Ipad). Itunes est incontournable, semblerait que tu puisses passer par d'autres "trucs" mais j'en vois pas l'intérêt.

C'était ça ta question?

Et bienvenue dans le monde MAc, tu verras c'est un monde où les gens sont super cools, sympas, détendus, serviables, compréhensifs,....


----------



## blump-15 (13 Juillet 2011)

remerci à Lefenmac - - -

c'est simple (mais maintenant ç'a été répondu):

je ne comprenais pas pourquoi en allumant pour la toute première fois le ipad il fallait le connecter pour télécharger itunes
j'imaginais un truc moins directif genre j'allume, j'arrive sur mon desktop et ensuite seulement je vais télécharger les trucs nécessaires 
.
.
.
sinon, je connais des gens qui ont mac et qui sont cool, yeah 
et mac aussi c'est cool mais je pratique le pc/dos/windows depuis sa création donc je ne vais pas changer aujourd'hui :mouais: je suis trop vieux:love:


----------



## Lefenmac (13 Juillet 2011)

Tu as réagi avec l'Ipad comme avec tout autre device USB habituel hors univers Mac, que tu aurais pu brancher et y faire glisser tes docs. Pour le reste j'ai de longues années de PC derrière moi, un Mac depuis peu, je jongle avec les deux univers mais je peux t'assurer qu'hors usages spécifiques (programmation,....) ben mon Mac m'apparaît aujourd'hui bien plus agréable... Moins de plantages, moins de bugs, moins lent à l'allumage,...... Mais ça c'est un autre débat.


----------



## Ealdu (14 Juillet 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Toi t'as été bien accueilli y a pas à dire....
> 
> 
> Et bienvenue dans le monde MAc, tu verras c'est un monde où les gens sont super cools, sympas, détendus, serviables, compréhensifs,....



Je viens présenter mes excuses à Blump-15, j'ai répondu un peu .... vivement! 

Et pour insister, je ne connais pas grand chose aux PC, Mac est tellement simple, que je n'ai pas compris les questions: on branche la tablette sur iTune et après le seul soucis est de t'amuser, de travailler, de surfer.... Mais pas de savoir la puissance de la ram!

Nouvelles excuses et promis, je dis plus rien. :rose:


----------



## Lefenmac (14 Juillet 2011)

Ealdu a dit:


> Je viens présenter mes excuses à Blump-15, j'ai répondu un peu .... vivement!
> 
> Et pour insister, je ne connais pas grand chose aux PC, Mac est tellement simple, que je n'ai pas compris les questions: on branche la tablette sur iTune et après le seul soucis est de t'amuser, de travailler, de surfer.... Mais pas de savoir la puissance de la ram!
> 
> Nouvelles excuses et promis, je dis plus rien. :rose:




Suis pas modo et en plus suis le premier à parfois vite monter dans les tours, mais ma remarque était juste là pour apaiser l'atmosphère et non pour faire la leçon

Mais classe ton mea culpa.


----------



## blump-15 (15 Août 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Mais classe ton mea culpa.



ouais, faut pas exagérer non plus

on est sur un site où la technique peut être abordée ..."plus techniquement" alors que ealdu confirme lui-même "_je ne connais pas grand chose aux PC, Mac est  tellement simple (...) le seul soucis est de t'amuser, de  travailler, de surfer.... Mais pas de savoir la puissance de la ram!_"

je dirais que, si on est honnête, on s'abstient aussi d'aller répondre à des questions techniques (et la mienne ne l'est pas tant que ça) si on est qu'un utilisateur basique...


----------



## arbaot (15 Août 2011)

> je dirais que, si on est honnête, on s'abstient aussi d'aller répondre à des questions techniques (et la mienne ne l'est pas tant que ça) si on est qu'un utilisateur basique...



certes mais on peut-etre utilisateur (très) averti et/ou de (très)longue date et ne pas (vouloir)savoir/ce soucier de "détails techniques"


----------



## Ealdu (15 Août 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> certes mais on peut-etre utilisateur (très) averti et/ou de (très)longue date et ne pas (vouloir)savoir/ce soucier de "détails techniques"




Merci arbaot.

Je suis Mac depuis plus de 20 ans, et après quelques tentatives sur PC ( eeepc, acer ....) je reste Mac car je préfère me consacrer totalement à l'utilisation d'un ordinateur que comprendre ce qui le compose.


----------



## arbaot (15 Août 2011)

pareil petite vision humoristique de la différence d'approche


----------



## Ealdu (16 Août 2011)

excellent ! 

ça me rappelle mon père qui n'avait jamais voulu me croire quand, avec mon premier Mac, un LC, j'ai mis 10 secondes pour brancher l'imprimante, lui il avait mis 3 jour pour régler les switch correctement.


----------

